# Tegu Harness



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 16, 2012)

[attachment=4460][attachment=4459]
I finally found a good harness for Kodo. It's a ferret harness with velcro straps I can tighten so he can't wriggle his legs out of it. The leash attached to a clip in the middle of the back so it's out of the way of his claws. I was so sick of him shredding harness after harness.


----------



## yulyani (Jun 16, 2012)

Your harness is excellent....I only have which usually made for a little puppy...Gogon don't need it again because he is older and calmer now. But MJ definetely needs it everytime we took him out, even in the house...he moves like a monitor lizards at the wild...hehehehehe. Is it custom made or you buy it at petshop?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought it at Petco.


----------



## Miles Dad (Jun 16, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I bought it at Petco.



I'll look for one at my Petco.



dragonmetalhead said:


> I bought it at Petco.



I'll look for one at my Petco.


----------



## Aardbark (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks great. Im gunna look for one too. A ferret harnes makes sence for a tegu.


----------

